# What solution you guys using for powerwashing?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I know it depends on what the surface looks like (what type of prep needs to be done) but what is your go to solution that helps you power wash your exteriors?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Right now Krud Kutter and bleach. If the white gutters are real dirty I make add a little borax and about a pound of arm and hammer to make a paste and coat the end of my scrub brush and scrub like carzy.


----------



## EPS Painting (Jun 9, 2009)

Recently we have been using Jomax and its working really well. Bleach is obviously one of the strongest products but it is so strong it can ruin wood(dry it out) and kill plants. Jomax kills mold and mildew instantly while removing tough dirt and stains and no worries of plants around.


-Andrei
EPS Painting & Services Inc
www.epspainting.com


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Jomax + Bleach + Water. Diluted Spray 9 for gutters, but I may move away from that and try something that will not affect the factory finish. I may actually move away from exteriors all together :whistling2:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Are you talking about a housewash for cleaning or a housewash for prepping for a repaint??


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

deach said:


> Are you talking about a housewash for cleaning or a housewash for prepping for a repaint??


 
Good question. There is a difference.

For paint prep I use TSP and bleach.

For House Washing I use Pressure Tek's Simple Cherry, 1.5% bleach, Potasium Hydroxide (Bob's F-13), Dawn, and a dose of Consan Triple Action 20 mildewcide/fungicide. Then a wax.

For an exterior with vinyl or windows and such I will just use my normal house wash.

I think the Simple Cherry is Tripolyphosphate (TSP substitute) along with some surfactants and a rinse aid. The rinse aid is most importantly to me becuase you avoid spotting windows. Stuff like Borax and other detergents will clean but may not leave the best results - spotting.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Ya got to where unless I was personally there I don't add any F-13 to the regular mix. Had a deal last summer where some windows got a bit etched.....(rinse rinse rinse). I can honestly say I'm not sure how much TSP if any is in simple cherry. I know TSP has more of an "etching" quality (seems to me anyway).


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

deach said:


> Ya got to where unless I was personally there I don't add any F-13 to the regular mix. Had a deal last summer where some windows got a bit etched.....(rinse rinse rinse). I can honestly say I'm not sure how much TSP if any is in simple cherry. I know TSP has more of an "etching" quality (seems to me anyway).


Simple Cherry does not have any TSP. It is the TSP Substitute (TPP) and it is not as harsh if at all. It also has enough buffers where TSP is straight juice.

The F-13 with the Dawn and SC definitely makes more rinsing time but the mix works well on bad areas and, oxidation, and gutters.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Ya I'll add F-13 if I'm on the job but if I'm not then I don't have them add any. I use F-13 exclusively on guttering and some other areas. I love the new formulation of S/C . Generally I hand brush gutters. We do a lot of gutters on Brick homes and they're loving it. 

Used S/C for well over two years now Love it...


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

you should post more. solid first effort!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Um... What just happened?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Um... What just happened?


looks like someone deleted that post but kept my response to said post.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

For repaint I've had great results with Krud Kutter House and Siding wash. Also the simple green house and siding wash. Generally available at HD, lowes and SW. 

I know I could probably save a bunch of money if I ever got my act together and ordered some of the mix your own chems that are praised on this site. 

If the mildew is bad we will add bleach to the KK mix, or whip up the Jomax blend.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been using the oxiclean. That stuff rocks. Go's a looong way too! Need to order in some of that oxygen bleach I've been hearing about.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't do much power washing of houses, but when I do, I don't use any solutions, just getting dust and dirt off and some gutter cleaning.

IF I were to use some of what you all are talking about, how do I apply it? Does your pressure washer draw it in the line somehow or do you apply it first and then rinse with the pressure washer?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Best is to get a p.w. with the siphon hose. Can apply product very quickly. Usually have a secondary pump sprayer with a stiffer solution for mildews etc..


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pool bleach & dawn.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Pool bleach, simple cherry, and some dawn maybe. I bought a washer this past year and did a few jobs. I noticed the downstreamer really sucks down the agent. That pool chlorine is expensive. works good on high siding. Found it to not be very effective on decking where black mold was growing in the wood especially endgrain. I was putting full strength 12.5% bleach on the wood to kill that stuff. All of it still didn't want to come off. The green stuff on vinyl is easy. The black mold on wood and masonry is a different animal.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's all we use to clean roofs as well.Not sure why it wouldnt work on your wood?? Works on everything I've ever used it own as far as mold goes.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Wood can be brutal if its really bad. Downstreaming is usually too weak unless you just have a little surface growth.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Pool bleach & dawn.


yep thats the combo right there . 
dawn is good enough for cleaning a meat packing plant floor . 
its great for cleaning a house . Plus its lets you know where you started 
and ended .


----------

